# Found a few



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Made a quick trip this morning before work to find some fish. Got to my spot around 6am and the trout were busting shad everywhere. Wasted about 30 minuets throwing a pink skitter walk without a single blow up.
Switched to a mirodine XL and got hits on almost every cast, but couldn't hook up to save my life. I had several hooked for a few seconds, but they all came off. I can't figure out how a trout can grab a mouth full of treble hooks and still not get hooked. I get hooked by them just trying to get them out of the tackle box and tied on to my line.
After getting frustrated with the mirrodine ,I switched to a Rip-N-Slash and finally managed to get a fish in the boat. I would lose five to every one I got in, but I ended up with 4 before they left.
When the trout stopped busting the shad, I switched to a Slayer SST on a 3/8oz head and started dragging it across the shell. I got several hits, but only got 2 slot reds and a nice sheepshead. By 8am I had to quit so I could get to work, but the bite was over anyway.
I was fishing scattered shell in 12' to 14' of water on a strong incoming tide.


----------



## Robert.Parson (Sep 7, 2004)

And here I thought you were just a surf fisherman. 
You can go fishing in my boat anytime. 
But after I get the registration fixed. IF I can get the registration fixed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jrabq (Aug 13, 2005)

Nice pile of fish, but that must have been frustrating regarding the lack of hookups. Not familiar with the Rip-N-Slash, who makes it?


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

jrabq said:


> Nice pile of fish, but that must have been frustrating regarding the lack of hookups. Not familiar with the Rip-N-Slash, who makes it?


 Unfair Lures. I use the Olive Trout color.
http://www.unfairlures.com/products...h-bait-unfair-rip-n-slash?variant=25967624329


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Robert.Parson said:


> And here I thought you were just a surf fisherman.
> You can go fishing in my boat anytime.
> But after I get the registration fixed. IF I can get the registration fixed.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, I do it all. When you get your boat squared away we need to head out of Mitchells cut and go catch some kings, I have some numbers right off the beach.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Thatâ€™s a dang nice catch. Especially to get it done before work. Great report.


----------



## SaltwaterSlick (Jun 11, 2012)

Always enjoy your reports sir... VERY nice mess o' fish... and all before work... hard to beat that!


----------



## FISHIN COUG (Sep 28, 2004)

Nicely done. Counting down the days until I get back down south.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Always a good story. Appreciate the report. 

Fish are amazing critters. Some years ago, I watch a LM bass take a spinnerbait in its mouth, and spit it out...in a split second. Even watching, I felt NOTHING with the braid I had on.


----------



## diesel fumes (Oct 13, 2016)

Dang, I never caught a sheepshead on artificial. Good on you!


----------



## AFORWW (May 2, 2018)

Nice


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

sharkchum said:


> Unfair Lures. I use the Olive Trout color.
> http://www.unfairlures.com/products...h-bait-unfair-rip-n-slash?variant=25967624329


A lot of guys will fish a topwater, spook Jr or so, like that bait. One long drag after the other, but on top. Works great at times.


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

Nice catch! Good going.


----------



## Fecster (Sep 26, 2007)

They looked fat and healthy.


----------



## Fishon 13 (Jul 6, 2016)

Thanks for the detailed report. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

